# installation de linux sous osx?



## tomyb 2512 (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous je possede un MacBook avec osx leopard et je souhaiterais installer linux tout en gardant LEOPARD pour avoir acces aux logiciels linux , mais malheureusement je ne sait pas comment m'y prendre pourriez vous m'aiguiller?
Par avance merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2008)

bonjour 

linux est un OS pas une application
il ne s'installe pas "sous osx"

il faut donc installer l'OS à part
très simple
il te suffit 

-d'installer l'OS linux de ton choix sur un support bootable
externe ou interne
( l'inconvenient dela soltution interne c'est que tu dois réecrire tout le DD interne pour créer une parttion linux)

Si ton utilisation est ponctuelle il vaut mieux envisager le support externe bootable

je n'ai pas fouillé les évolutions recentes mais tu as même des "mini OS linux " qui tiennnent sur une clef


----------



## Captain_X (17 Février 2008)

pour ce genre de chose je préconise la virtualisation qui est tellement plus souple au quotidien


----------



## tomyb 2512 (17 Février 2008)

merci beaucoup pour vos reponses, moi je souhaite garder leopard mais pouvoir aussi avoir linux sur mon macbook pour beneficier des logiciels linux donc en gros jongler entre linux et leopard sur le meme ordi mais je ne sais pas comment my prendre.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2008)

et pourtant je viens de te le dire
si c'est sur le  même ordi donc  2 OS sur le même disque dur tu devras tout refaire
  et partitionner le DD  en 2,  d'un coté leopard de l'autre linux


----------



## tomyb 2512 (17 Février 2008)

ok, et est ce difficile? je ne connais pas grand chose en matiere d'installation et de partition.


----------



## Captain_X (17 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pourtant je viens de te le dire
> si c'est sur le  même ordi donc  2 OS sur le même disque dur tu devras tout refaire
> et partitionner le DD  en 2,  d'un coté leopard de l'autre linux



sauf si t'es pas obtu et que tu passes par parrallel (par exemple) et ça aussi je viens de le dire.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2008)

si tu ne veux pas t'embêter attendre d'autres réponses sur les derniers  OS linux tenant sur un seul  cd ou sur une clef
(rien à changer et transportable)


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Février 2008)

pour commencer, la virtualisation est une bonne solution; en plus de Parallel ou Fusion, tu as VirtualBox sous gnu et qui se comporte de mieux en mieux.
ensuite, tu installes pa ex Ubuntu (bien pour commencer Linux).


----------



## vinz9 (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour  c est assez facile :

Il faut que tu fasse comme une installation de windows par bootcamp sauf que tu y met ubuntu.

tu verra c est tres facile en plus ubuntu 7.10 est bien adapté sur macbook macbookpro.

Voici les wiki

[SIZE=-1]https://wiki.*ubuntu*.com/*MacBook*Pro ----> pour les macbookpro
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]http://doc.*ubuntu*-fr.org/*macbook**gutsy* -----> pour les macbook

a+
[/SIZE]


----------



## Lamar (21 Février 2008)

Salut à tous,

j'ai aussi un problème : j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de ubuntu, mais lorsque je veux restaurer l'image disque sur une partition de mon disque interne que j'ai créée, l'utilitaire de disque m'indique une erreur : impossible de valider la source, erreur 254. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci.


----------



## Dramis (21 Février 2008)

OSx est certifié unix, il suffit de recompiler les programmes pour qu'il fonctionne et installé X11 pour les appli graphiques.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

tomyb 2512 a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour vos reponses, moi je souhaite garder leopard mais pouvoir aussi avoir linux sur mon macbook pour beneficier des logiciels linux donc en gros jongler entre linux et leopard sur le meme ordi mais je ne sais pas comment my prendre.



Installer Linux tout seul, en plus sur un Mac en ayant pas les notions de partitions, multiboot ect.. ce qui semble être ton cas, est une entreprise risquée.

Ubuntu + OSX


----------



## PAT15 (29 Février 2008)

Je tourne sur Léopard.

Installer  Virtualbox est en soit facile ( Avomac HS 22 p 45 et 46).

Pour installer Linux j'ai des problèmes  /
1) Dois-je importer un CD linux et l'installer sur mon système Virtualbox ?
Alors que dois-je prendre et car tous  Linux que je connais sont montés pour Windows ?
Comment dois-je faire pour l'installer ?

2) Innotek s'est ouvert sans problème et m'a  affiché :
"Fatal : no bootable medium found ! System Halted"
Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire et que dois-je faire ?

Merci de votre aide.
PAT


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Mars 2008)

tu downloades une distribution en install CD, tu la graves, montes le CD et comme çà VB la reconnaîtra et tu pourras booter dessus.


----------



## redelap (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour !

Tout cela semble bien théorique..
J'avoue m'y perdre.;
Mais pour le faire réellement avec mes 2 petites mains...
- Où télécharger une version bootable de linux pour MAC PwPC: il y a tellement de version _(mon fils m'a installé un Linux Daryna sur mon portable PC,) _
Je voudrai pouvoir installer un linux sur la partition 2 (vierge) de mon disque dur que j'ai sur mon mac_._
 Je suis actuellement sous Mac OS X.4.11 sur la partition 1
- Une fois cette version téléchargée et gravée sur un CD, comment lancer l'install ?: demarrer la machine avec le C enfoncée, pour que ce soit le CD LInux qui se lance et puisse procéder à l'installation depuis le CD ?

- Et ensuite, comment va réagir la machine à la mise en  route? Faut-il obligatoirement passer par un VirtualBox, pour chosir la partition 1 ou la partition 2 ?

merci de vos lumières


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Mars 2008)

redelap a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Tout cela semble bien théorique..
> J'avoue m'y perdre.;
> ...



la question au départ concernait des macbook, donc pas de PPC, c'est pour cela qu'on parlait de virtualisation et de Virtual Box. Puisque tu as un PPC, tu peux regarder là
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/


----------

